
Satirical description of the future (OP-ED 1997) - verylittlemeat
http://www.nytimes.com/1997/07/21/opinion/when-wal-mart-makes-us-weepy.html
======
verylittlemeat
Just for a little context: this article was written in the immediate wake of
Woolworth's department stores closing for business. Woolworth's was a US
institution for over 100 years and shared some similarities with what Walmart
is in 2017.

